# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2009



## Rog (28 Fev 2009 às 22:23)

*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*







 Litoral Norte
 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Centro
 Sul




*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2009 às 13:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

boa tarde

esta madrugada, por volta das 6h, choveu apenas granizo, aqui na zona oeste da ilha terceira, por voltas das 10h era ainda visivel a acumulação em algumas zonas onde o sol ainda não tinha chegado.

ps: se alguem de S. miguel (miguelminhoto)gostava de saber se caiu alguma coisa por lá, uma vez que as previsões apenas indicavam granizo para o grupo oriental.


----------



## Rog (1 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Bom dia,
Por aqui aguaceiros, num total de 2,5mm desde as 0h
11,1ºC
94%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Rog (1 Mar 2009 às 18:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa noite,
Por aqui sigo com 8,5ºC, temperatura a descer mais do que estava à espera.

No resto da ilha o cenário é o seguinte:





Os aguaceiros fracos mantêm-se, sigo com 10,2mm desde as 0h

No momento:
91%HR
8,5ºC
1021hpa
vento médio 6 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa noite!

Por cá março começou com aguaceiros e algo frio.

Tmin - 10,7ºC
Tmax - 17ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 1 de Março de 2009 21:15:49

Temperature (°C):
Current          11,9
Trend (per hour) -0,7
Average today    13,1
Wind chill       11,9
Heat index       11,9
Dew Point        6,5
Rel Humidity     70%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 N
Average Speed    4,1 NW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      3,6
Total yesterday  2,1
Total this month 3,6
Total this year  326,1

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1036,5
Trend (per hour) +0,6


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 01:32)

Pelo Norte da Madeira a temperatura vai nos 7,6ºC
1021hpa
96%HR
alguns aguaceiros fracos
Pela imagem de satélite aproxima-se da ilha algumas células, durante a madrugada e o dia, existem condições para trovoada


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 03:06)

Evolução da temperatura do ar nas últimas horas no Pico do Areeiro:





Às 01h estava apenas com 0,1ºC


----------



## jonhfx (2 Mar 2009 às 09:51)

Ao sair de casa pra ir pra ao trabalho deparo-me com isto




neve nas "serras da calheta", o mais interessante é que ali a altura deve de andar pelos 900-1000m e segundo me lembro, neve(talvez seja só granizo) já á mais de 10 anos que não dava 
(sorry imagem "foleira" camara é do seculo passado, uns miseraveis 5mpxl's )


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 10:17)

jonhfx disse:


> Ao sair de casa pra ir pra ao trabalho deparo-me com isto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante esse dado. A qualidade está razoável sem problema, dá para ver prefeitamente a neve ou granizo, mas poderá até ser mesmo neve. Isto a verificar as invulgarmente baixas temperaturas em toda a ilha. De referir que a maioria das estações encontra-se abaixo dos 300 metros de altitude muitas junto ao litoral, (excepto, claro está, a do Areeiro) 





Pela imagem de satélite, a ponta Oeste (Porto Moniz, Calheta...) da ilha terá alguma animação a se manter estas células.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2009 às 10:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Hazores disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> esta madrugada, por volta das 6h, choveu apenas granizo, aqui na zona oeste da ilha terceira, por voltas das 10h era ainda visivel a acumulação em algumas zonas onde o sol ainda não tinha chegado.
> 
> ps: se alguem de S. miguel (miguelminhoto)gostava de saber se caiu alguma coisa por lá, uma vez que as previsões apenas indicavam granizo para o grupo oriental.



Bom dia! Que eu tenha conhecimento por aqui não caíu granizo, pelo menos na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada, mas provavelmente nas zonas mais altas talvez tenha caído.

Neste momento céu com boas abertas, embora já tenham caído alguns aguaceiros. O tempo continua frio.

Registei até agora uma minima de 9,6ºC


----------



## jonhfx (2 Mar 2009 às 11:10)

Rog disse:


> Interessante esse dado. A qualidade está razoável sem problema, dá para ver prefeitamente a neve ou granizo, mas poderá até ser mesmo neve. Isto a verificar as invulgarmente baixas temperaturas em toda a ilha. De referir que a maioria das estações encontra-se abaixo dos 300 metros de altitude muitas junto ao litoral, (excepto, claro está, a do Areeiro)
> 
> 
> 
> Pela imagem de satélite, a ponta Oeste (Porto Moniz, Calheta...) da ilha terá alguma animação a se manter estas células.



E parece que é por todas as zonas mais elevadas, na minha vinda para o Funchal a vista da via rápida para as serras do Funchal é simplesmente deslumbrante, neve e mais neve até nos picos mais baixos, a webcam do pico do areeiro mostra já uma acumulação significativa



 .
Pena é que não posso lá ir 
a nível de acessos, a estrada que liga os Prazeres à Fonte do Bispo estava cortada ás 10h


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 11:49)

Sigo com 8,8ºC
Pelo Norte da Madeira, devido à grande nublosidade que cobre o Pico Ruivo não consigo saber até que nível possa ter caído neve. Num Pico próximo, Pico Canário já consegui ver algumas acumulações de neve.
Temperaturas às 10h:




Imagem de satélite


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

Agora é bem visível a neve no Pico do Areeiro!
A quantos metros de altitude está a EMA do Areeiro? A 1800m?
Às 10h registava -0,7ºC.








Na webcam da Encumeada, também se vêem vestígios brancos. Talvez aqui seja granizo:








Por fim uma imagem do Funchal.


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

Pelos Açores, e o Miguel poderá confirmar melhor, também com temperaturas baixas.





Imagem de satélite


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

AnDré disse:


> Agora é bem visível a neve no Pico do Areeiro!
> A quantos metros de altitude está a EMA do Areeiro? A 1800m?
> Às 10h registava -0,7ºC.



A estação do Areeiro está por volta dos 1600 metros. Já com uma boa acumulação de neve


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 12:24)

Acaba de cair por aqui granizo de forma moderada
A temperatura caiu cerca de 3ºC em pouco mais de uma hora.
Estou agora com 7,0ºC e ainda à pouco tempo tinha 9,1ºC

As fotos possíveis
















Para mais dados da estação, ou acompanhamento em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA3


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 12:36)

AnDré disse:


> Agora é bem visível a neve no Pico do Areeiro!
> A quantos metros de altitude está a EMA do Areeiro? A 1800m?
> Às 10h registava -0,7ºC.
> 
> ...





Rog disse:


> Acaba de cair por aqui granizo de forma moderada
> A temperatura caiu cerca de 3ºC em pouco mais de uma hora.
> Estou agora com 7,0ºC e ainda à pouco tempo tinha 9,1ºC
> 
> As fotos possíveis




Muito interessante a situação na Madeira


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 12:41)

Excelentes registos... Hoje de facto a Madeira está no centro das atenções


----------



## meteo (2 Mar 2009 às 13:26)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

900 metros na Madeira,se for mesmo neve é muito bom


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Por aqui céu nublado e a temperatura está nos 8,5ºC
O sol parece querer se manisfestar por entre as nuvens
94%HR
1022hpa
Vento médio de 3km/h de Norte
Prec. 24mm

às 12h:





Satélite:





Massas de ar (a vermelho e roxo massa de ar frio)


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Fantástica a imagem que o André colocou da neve no Pico do Areeiro
Madeira em grande


----------



## Hazores (2 Mar 2009 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

boa tarde 

nos açores, mais concretamente na ilha terceira, têm-se registados temperaturas minimas baixas, há 4 dias seguidos que na EMA do climmat na terra-chã regista temperaturas minimas inferiores a 10ºC sendo a minima desta madrugada de 7,1ºC.

a madeira é que está a ficar branca...


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2009 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Noticias sobre a queda de neve esta madrugada na Madeira:



> http://www.dnoticias.pt/  (Madeira)
> 
> *Neve encerra estradas*
> · Rocha da Silva desaconselha percursos pedestres
> ...


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Por aqui no Norte da Madeira, alguns aguaceiros por vezes acompanhados de granizo seguindo-se algumas abertas.
9,1ºC
89%HR
1022hpa
Prec. 27,4mm

uma imagem durante a tarde sobre o Funchal


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Video do Diário de Notícias sobre a queda de neve no Pico do Areeiro. 
Inclui a passagem "...isto para a gente é Verão"

[VIDEO]http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/020309/dn0301010101.wmv[/VIDEO]


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*



Rog disse:


> Video do Diário de Notícias sobre a queda de neve no Pico do Areeiro.
> Inclui a passagem "...isto para a gente é Verão"



Imagens sempre bonitas! E sim... é uma espécie de Verão... Mas ligeiramente mais branco... e frio


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*



Rog disse:


> Video do Diário de Notícias sobre a queda de neve no Pico do Areeiro.
> Inclui a passagem "...isto para a gente é Verão"



Tive um ataque de riso brutal:

_"-Não tem frio? - Não, não!
- Não! Não tá frio! Tá Frio tamos acostumados na Inglaterra aquilo é frio muito frio já estamos acostumados pronto isto para a gente é verão!" _

_- Como é que combate o frio?
- Com a Poncha!_






No Areeiro a temperatura mantém-se nos 0ºC.
Deve saber mesmo bem a Poncha lá.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2009 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Bela acumulação ce neve nos Picos da Madeira


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*



MSantos disse:


> Bela acumulação ce neve nos Picos da Madeira



Esperemos que pelo continente se venha a ter o mesmo panorama


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Impressionante, o que se passa na Madeira!

O Areeiro, com uma boa camada de neve.. Neve a cotas médias 

Muito fresca, hoje a Madeira


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Boa noite,
Por aqui a temperatura mantém-se relativamente estável desde as 17h em volta dos 9ºC
Sigo com 9,2ºC
88%HR
1023hpa

Do Norte da Madeira a cobertura de nuvens durante todo o dia não deixou ver grande coisa do Pico Ruivo. Ainda assim, fica aqui uma foto de um pouco de acumulação registada por volta dos 1300/1400 metros visível aqui do norte.







umas fotos ao fim do dia


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Belas imagens no Pico do Areeiro.
Obrigado *Rog* e *André* pelas imagens desse evento


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Mar 2009 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Para mim uma das imagens mais impressionantes deste dia fabuloso na MADEIRA:










E mais uma do Pico do Areeiro:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Boa noite.
Por cá foi um dia frio com vento de norte e céu nublado com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 9,6ºC
Tmax - 16,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 2 de Março de 2009 21:29:37

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,6
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    0
Wind chill       13,6
Heat index       13,6
Dew Point        7,0
Rel Humidity     65%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     8,6 NE
Average Speed    4,6 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      2,4
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 2,4
Total this year  324,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1042,0
Trend (per hour) +0,4


----------



## profgeo (2 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

boa noite pessoal. hoje foi o dia em grande aqui na madeira. desloquei-me ao curral das freiras onde os picos à volta estavam cobertos de neve/granizo: desloquei-me igualmente ao poiso onde havia acumulaçao de granizo. desde o terreiro da luta mais ou menos 1000 metros, ate ao poiso, apanhei aguaneve!!

postarei algumas fotos do dia de hoje!!!


----------



## profgeo (2 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*






(Pico dos Barcelos, a 455 metros de altitude)






(Pico dos Barcelos)






(Pico dos Barcelos)

bem pertinho das zonas altas do FUNCHAL


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

*Madeira: Neve encerra vários troços de estradas*

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros da Madeira informou que várias estradas de acesso às serras da região estão hoje encerradas ou condicionadas ao trânsito devido à queda de neve.

Na nota divulgada no Funchal, refere-se que, em alguns locais, foram mesmo colocadas barreiras para vedar o acesso das pessoas que costumam deslocar-se para ver a neve, um espectáculo raro na Madeira.

Condicionada está a via de ligação entre a Ribeira das Cales-Poiso. 

As autoridades encerraram por motivos de segurança os troços entre Poiso---Areeiro, Encumeada-Paul da Serra, Fonte do Bispo---Paul da Serra, Prazeres-Fonte da Bispo-Paul da Serra, Salão---Paul da Serra, Rochão---Pico da Urze e Canhas ---Paul da Serra.

A mesma nota diz que devem ser evitados os percursos auto e apeados nas zonas montanhosas e respeitada a sinalização e recomendações das autoridades e forças de segurança.

A neve tem caído ininterruptamente desde a tarde de domingo no Pico Ruivo, a 1.861 metros de altitude e, segundo fonte do posto florestal local, acumulou-se um "manto branco de cerca de 40 centímetros de altura que cobre toda a zona".

"Há muitos anos que não caía tanta neve, de forma tão constante", disse à Agência Lusa a mesma fonte, garantindo que se verificaram temperaturas negativas naquele local.

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para terça-feira, no Arquipélago da Madeira, aguaceiros, em especial nas vertentes Norte, que poderão ser de neve acima dos 1.600 metros.

O vento será moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de Norte, com rajadas até 75 km/h nas zonas montanhosas e fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) no Funchal.

AMB/EC

Lusa/fim


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mar 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Belas fotos da Madeira.

Espero que Quinta seja a nossa vez


----------



## profgeo (2 Mar 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

ups sorry, as fotos anteriores nao foram no pico dos Barcelos, mas sim perto do estadio dos barreiros( MARITIMO) hehehe. aqui vai mais algumas...







(pico dos barcelos)






(Vila do Curral das Freiras)






(Montado do Barreiro, mais ou menos 1200 metros, se nao estou em erro)






(Poiso, mais ou menos 1400 metros- já há 10 anos que não caia aqui nesta área)






(novamente Poiso)







(Poiso again)


----------



## Minho (2 Mar 2009 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Os Madeirenses estão de parabéns! 
Depois do "fogo de artifício" e do dilúvio da semana passada eis que recebe um magnífico manto branco 

Pessoal da Madeira... pelas minha memória esta é a segunda vez que cai neve em quantidade assinalável certo? É costume registarem dois grandes nevões no mesmo inverno?


----------



## profgeo (2 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

"Pessoal da Madeira... pelas minha memória esta é a segunda vez que cai neve em quantidade assinalável certo? É costume registarem dois grandes nevões no mesmo inverno?"


sim de quantidade assinalável sim, mas desta vez foi maior.... não estava nada à espera desta quantidade!!!!. este foi o quarto neste Inverno.... bem, analisando as dados climatológicos, o mês de Fevereiro costuma ser o mês mais frio, mas parece que o tempo quis nos reservar uma surpresa este mês. Nevoes nevoes, nao e muito comum aqui, vendo que desta dimensão, já nao caia há mais de 10 anos

como digo. a Madeira este Inverno tem registado fenomemos interessantes: Trombas de Agua, o Natal mais chuvoso, o "diluvio" da semana passada, o "fogo de artificio" !!

CURIOSO  também, foi algumas pessoas em pleno Funchal de t-shirt,


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2009 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Açores e Madeira - (Tempo Frio) - Março 2009*

Belas fotos profgeo

Acima dos 1400 metros ainda vai caindo alguma neve, mas a cota vai subindo ao longo do dia. O Pico Ruivo ainda se esconde por um outro manto branco de nuvens que não deixam ver a neve de forma alguma. 
Nas últimas horas céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.
Sigo com 11,2ºC
85%HR
1025hpa
UV 4
vento médio 8km/h


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2009 às 12:41)

Pois, nada se vê, nem a Encumeada, em o Pico do Areeiro. As webcams estão no meio do nevoeiro.
No entanto, às 11h, o Pico do Areeiro estava com 0,4ºC e 0,9mm de precipitação. Continua a acumular!

Nos Açores, e apesar do tempo frio, a ausência de precipitação não deixou que nevasse.

Há pouco era visível a vertente sul do Pico sem neve.


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2009 às 13:02)

Pois é, o nevoeiro prega-nos partidas
Entretanto voltou a chover.
A realçar, além da temperatura do Areeiro, o vento forte que por lá se faz, uma visita à neve não deve ser assim tão agradável quanto possa parecer. 
E aqui fica o aviso ao pessoal que pretende ir ver a neve nos Picos da Madeira, bons agasalhos, porque com este vento e com a temperatura actual, a sensação térmica (Wind Chill) deve andar pelos -8ºC a -10ºC.






Satélite






Temperaturas Açores


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

Rog disse:


> Pois é, o nevoeiro prega-nos partidas
> Entretanto voltou a chover.
> A realçar, além da temperatura do Areeiro, o vento forte que por lá se faz, uma visita à neve não deve ser assim tão agradável quanto possa parecer.
> E aqui fica o aviso ao pessoal que pretende ir ver a neve nos Picos da Madeira, bons agasalhos, porque com este vento e com a temperatura actual, a sensação térmica (Wind Chill) deve andar pelos -8ºC a -10ºC.



O site do IM permite calcular o Wind Chill. Com estes dados de vento e precipitação, o Wind Chill é de -9ºC.

wind chill


----------



## profgeo (3 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

boa tarde pessoal.... obrigado!!

bem por aqui, na costa sul, o sol vai brilhando por entre as nuvens e alguns chuviscos...

pois é o nevoeiro não nos deixa ver nada, mas conseguimos ainda ver alguma "NEVE" nos picos mais altos.

apesar dos fresquinho que se assiste pela madeira, ainda ha quem arrisque ir a praia neste dia hehehe








(LIDO)


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

Boas fotos *profgeo* 
A Madeira esta em grande


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

Sigo com 10,6ºC
Céu nublado
86%HR
1026hpa
UV 1
velocidade média vento 10km/h


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Apesar do nevoeiro, é perceptível toda a neve que ainda cobre o Pico do Areeiro.

Condições meteorológicas na estação do Areeiro às 17h, com o vento a soprar muito forte de NE.













Ainda uma imagem do Pico nos Açores, há instantes. 
Afinal, e ao contrário do que tinha dito de manhã, parece que ainda há uns resíduos de neve nas paredes a norte do cone vulcânico da ilha.


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 9,6ºC
97%HR
1028hpa
velocidade média vento 8km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

Por cá dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas. Foi um dia ainda fresco mas com menos frio que os anteriores

Tmin - 13,5ºC
Tmax - 17,3ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 3 de Março de 2009 21:07:04

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,4
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    14,2
Wind chill       14,4
Heat index       14,4
Dew Point        7,5
Rel Humidity     64%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     9,7 WSW
Average Speed    8,5 WNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  2,4
Total this month 2,4
Total this year  324,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1042,7
Trend (per hour) +0,4


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

Bom dia,Céu nublado
Por aqui 12,7ºC e 87%HR
1029hpa
UV 1
velocidade média vento 7km/h
Alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã 4,1mm
às 11h o Areeiro já marcava 4,8ºC, a neve já deve ter começado a derreter


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2009 às 14:20)

Ainda sobre a neve na Madeira



> *Romaria à neve no Poiso e Paúl*
> 
> Foram muitos os madeirenses e turistas que durante todo o dia de ontem se deslocaram, quer ao Poiso quer ao Paúl da Serra, para ver a neve que nos últimos dois dias tem caído com intensidade nas serras da Madeira. Com o acesso ao Pico do Areeiro encerrado à circulação automóvel, dada a concentração de neve na estrada, a opção foi mesmo subir a pé até onde fosse «humanamente possível». De snowboard ou de boia na mão, ou até mesmo um velho caixote, famílias inteiras colocaram-se à mercê do muito frio e da chuva que se fazia sentir em ambos os locais, na ânsia de poder deslizar por alguns instantes pela neve.
> 
> ...





> *Guarda florestal ajuda condutor em pânico*
> 
> Ainda que, até ao momento, apenas se tenham verificado uma ou outra situação pontual, o director regional congratula-se com a forma como os madeirenses têm sabido acatar as ordens das autoridades. Ainda assim, na segunda-feira, na zona do Paúl da Serra, um casal de certa idade teve de ser assistido. «O condutor enervou-se, entrou em pânico e teve que ser um guarda florestal a conduzir a viatura até um local mais apropriado», contou.
> Questionado quanto à intensidade de neve que caiu nas últimas horas, Rocha da Silva diz que é significativa, mas não concorda quando alguém diz que “nunca se viu nada igual”. «Já houve outros cenários bem mais evidentes que este», explicou, exemplificando com o sucedido em 1968, 1978,1983 e 1996.
> ...






> *Afinal, a Madeira tem mais para ver*
> 
> Na madrugada de terça-feira, registou-se novo nevão. No Monte, mais concretamente, no Caminho da Levada dos Tornos, a surpresa foi total para alguns populares que, por volta das 7 horas, à saída das suas casas, se depararam com a neve à porta.
> Na casa de abrigo do Poiso, encontramos verdadeiras “romarias familiares” rumo à neve. «Estamos de férias e então aproveitamos para vir ver a neve», contou-nos Cláudia, acompanhada de alguns amigos e a irmã mais nova. «Deixamos o carro aqui no parque e tentamos ir a pé, mas estava muito vento», continuou. Apesar da quantidade de neve, mostrava-se surpreendida com a temperatura. «Pensei que ia estar mais baixa. Já tive aqui situações em que nem conseguia sair do carro».
> ...






> *Levar a neve aos amigos*
> 
> Na descida para o Santo da Serra, Marco e Filipa, um simpático casal de bombeiros pararam à beira da estrada para, com a ajuda da filha, erguer um boneco de neve no capô da viatura. Ainda não tinham visto tanta neve como agora, razão que tornava o passeio «mais agradável». «Vamos até casa da família, em Santa Cruz e a seguir para casa mudar a roupa».
> Deslumbrado estava também o cunhado e o sobrinho de Eusébio, acabados de chegar da Venezuela. «Vamos tentar ir até onde for possível. E vamos aproveitar para tomar uma ponchinha também».
> Pouco depois, encontramos Luis Nóbrega, de 51 anos. Está com um “meio carro” parado à beira da estrada. De pá na mão, começa a encher a carroçaria com neve. «Uns amigos queriam vir, mas estavam a trabalhar e não podiam. Por isso, aproveitei a hora de almoço e vim cá acima buscar neve para levar até eles».






> *Favas, ervilhas e semilha perdidas por causa do tempo*
> 
> Depois do Poiso, a nossa viagem prossegue em direcção ao Curral das Freiras, mais concretamente, ao Pico Furão, onde encontramos Manuel Camacho, vindo da fazenda. «Durante a noite de segunda para terça-feira, caiu muito granizo. A terra ficou branca. Para a agricultura, o tempo tem sido uma desgraça. Isto estragou praticamente tudo. Fava, ervilha e semilha. Vamos ter de refazer o trabalho», lamentava, tendo como pano de fundo os picos que rodeiam o Curral, alguns cobertos com alguma neve.
> Álvaro Gonçalves também se queixava. «O tempo tem estado sempre frio. Tenho ervilhas plantadas, mas está mais ou menos. Alguma estragou, devido à neve das últimas noites. Mas, para já, os prejuízos não são muitos».
> ...





> *Derrocada provoca encerramento do porto de recreio da Calheta*
> 
> Uma derrocada, por volta das 16:20 horas, na marginal da vila da Calheta levou à interrupção do trânsito no troço de estrada compreendido entre o cais e o sítio da Serra de Água, tendo algumas das rochas danificado também algumas infraestruturas do porto de recreio da Calheta.
> A decisão de encerramento da estrada decorreu após uma avaliação efectuada no local pelos serviços técnicos da Câmara Municipal e do Laboratório Regional de Engenharia Civil. Quanto ao porto, também estará encerrado até garantia técnica de segurança, disse à agência Lusa o responsável da Sociedade Desenvolvimento Ponta Oeste. Paulo Sousa garantiu que os danos são apenas materiais, sendo “significativos” devido à queda de pedras de “alguma dimensão” da
> ...


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 15:27)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda sobre a neve na Madeira



Interessantes notícias, AnDré. Conheço razoavelmente bem a Madeira, inclusive os seus pontos mais altos, mas nunca com neve. Deve ser um espectáculo


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

Boa tarde,
Que espectáculo as fotos da neve na Madeira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Boa noite! 

Hoje por cá foi mais um dia de céu nublado com abertas e algum frio, principalmente durante a manhã.

Tmin - 14ºC
Tmax - 19,2ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 4 de Março de 2009 19:24:00

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,5
Trend (per hour) -0,9
Average today    15,4
Wind chill       15,5
Heat index       15,5
Dew Point        9,0
Rel Humidity     66%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     7,2 NW
Average Speed    3,5 NW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 2,4
Total this year  324,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1041,6
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2009 às 22:14)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado
11,3ºC
98%HR
1029hpa
Prec. 10,2mm (65mm desde 1 Março)

Mínima 9,5ºC
Máxima 13,6ºC
UV máx 2
Rajada máxima 28 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2009 às 23:14)

Agora por aqui as coisas vão assim:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 4 de Março de 2009 22:13:55

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,0
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    0
Wind chill       15,0
Heat index       15,0
Dew Point        8,5
Rel Humidity     66%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 N
Average Speed    6,1 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 2,4
Total this year  324,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1042,0
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2009 às 23:43)

Veterano disse:


> Interessantes notícias, AnDré. Conheço razoavelmente bem a Madeira, inclusive os seus pontos mais altos, mas nunca com neve. Deve ser um espectáculo



Infelizmente não conheço mesmo nada das nossas ilhas. Mas hei-de conhecer um dia! 

Hoje à hora de almoço, apanhei uma boa imagem da webcam da ilha do Pico em que se notava bem a neve nos pontos mais altos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mar 2009 às 12:32)

AnDré disse:


> Infelizmente não conheço mesmo nada das nossas ilhas. Mas hei-de conhecer um dia!
> 
> Hoje à hora de almoço, apanhei uma boa imagem da webcam da ilha do Pico em que se notava bem a neve nos pontos mais altos.



Com o frio que fez nos ultimos dias por cá, era natural a queda de neve no pico, até pensei que a neve por lá tivesse caído a cotas mais baixas


----------



## Rog (5 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Boa noite
10,1ºC
93%HR
1028hpa
céu nublado
velocidade média vento 5 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Ontem tivemos céu com boas abertas e tempo ameno.

Tmin - 14ºC
Tmax - 21,9ºC

Hoje o dia amanheceu encoberto com vento fraco.

Tmin até ao momento - 13,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2009 às 22:26)

Boa noite!

Hoje por cá céu encoberto

Tmin - 13ºC
Tmax - 17,9ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 6 de Março de 2009 21:25:47

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,0
Trend (per hour) -0,6
Average today    0
Wind chill       13,0
Heat index       13,0
Dew Point        6,9
Rel Humidity     67%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 2,4
Total this year  324,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1038,0
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Rog (6 Mar 2009 às 23:41)

Boa noite,
Pelo 11º dia consecutivo chove por aqui (em média 15mm por dia). 
Hoje sigo com 14,4mm
11,1ºC
99%HR
1027hpa

mínima 9,9ºC
máxima 12,9ºC


----------



## Hazores (7 Mar 2009 às 21:31)

boa noite

pelos Açores hoje foi um dia de verão, mas um pouco mais fresco, mas deu para andar de t-shirt todo o dia....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2009 às 23:43)

Boa noite! Aqui por São Miguel, hoje foi um dia de céu pouco nublado, por toda a ilha, mesmo na costa norte. O dia foi igualmente quente, mas neste momento a noite está fresca.

Tmin - 11,2ºC (tb é a temperatura actual)
Tmax - 21,6ºC

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 7 de Março de 2009 22:34:06

Temperature (°C):
Current          11,2
Trend (per hour) -0,7
Average today    11,5
Wind chill       11,2
Heat index       11,2
Dew Point        5,8
Rel Humidity     70%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 2,4
Total this year  324,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1035,3
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Rog (7 Mar 2009 às 23:57)

Boa noite,
Ao contrário dos Açores, pelo Norte da Madeira o Inverno ainda se faz sentir sob a forma de precipitação constante.

Pelo 12º dia consecutivo choveu, até ao momento e desde as 0h: 25,4mm (nos últimos 12 dias já acumulou 282,3mm)
humidade mínima de 98% 

Sigo com 11,5ºC
98%HR
1021hpa

Máxima 11,6ºC
Mínima 10,1ºC
rajada máxima 21km/h

E a manterem-se as previsões, a chuva será contante durante toda a madrugada e dia de amanhã, concerteza acumulará um valor singificativo. 
Para acompanhamento dos dados em tempo real no Norte da ilha http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA3


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 15:59)

As previsões confirmam-se!

As vertentes norte da Ilha da Madeira continuam a ser alvo de significativas quantidades de precipitação.

Há pouco a estação do Rog contabilizava já 50mm acumulados desde as 0h do dia de hoje.

Nas webcams vê-se nevoeiro e alguma chuva. 


*Parque Temático* -  onde se vê os jardins saturados de água.


----------



## Rog (8 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,
E como disse acima o André, a chuva prometida não tardou e mantêm-se constante sem grandes pausas desde as 18h do dia de ontem. Levo já um acumulado de 61,1mm.

Este é já o 13º dia de precipitação constante pelo norte da ilha, um total acumulado nestes dias de 343,4mm. 

Como devem imaginar os terrenos estão saturados e isso no norte da ilha significa derrocadas, deslizamentos.. Estamos habituados a chuva, mas desta forma está a surpreender até "os mais antigos".

Um nevoeiro muito denso ajuda a piorar a situação, especialmente nas estradas que nesta altura se revelam muito perigosas devido a pedras, e para quem conhece a Madeira sabe que as estradas por aqui são curva ante curva num sobe e desce. 

A humidade não desce dos 98% há pelo menos 48 horas, mas isto é o limite máximo que a estação consegue medir, com nevoeiro assim denso estará na maior parte do tempo nos 100%HR.











Fica aqui uma ideia do que ocorreu no passado dia 26 de Fevereiro e a quantidade de derrocadas. 











Até as ribeiras por estes dias assemelham-se a pequenos rios





http://www.navegadormensal.com/noticias/mar09/chuva.html


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2009 às 20:26)




----------



## Rog (8 Mar 2009 às 20:32)

Hawk disse:


> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6537/nevamadeira3.jpg
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9659/nevemadeira.jpg
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/1239/nevemadeira2.jpg
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5554/nevemadeira4.jpg



Boas fotos 
São de que dia?

Por aqui apenas alguns chuviscos, e nevoeiro intenso.
12,3ºC
1018hPa
prec. 63,3mm


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2009 às 21:04)

Rog disse:


> Boas fotos
> São de que dia?
> 
> Por aqui apenas alguns chuviscos, e nevoeiro intenso.
> ...



Obrigado Rog, mas não são da minha autoria. Recebi-as no mail e achei interessante partilhar convosco. Não sei o dia mas há mais. Se quiseres envia-me uma MP com o mail para enviar.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mar 2009 às 18:52)

Boa tarde. Hoje dia de primavera com céu pouco nublado aqui na Lagoa.

Tmin - 13,7ºC
Tmax - 23,1ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 9 de Março de 2009 17:49:20

Temperature (°C):
Current          18,4
Trend (per hour) -1,3
Average today    17,6
Wind chill       18,4
Heat index       18,4
Dew Point        10,5
Rel Humidity     61%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 SW
Average Speed    2,3 SE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 2,4
Total this year  324,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1028,5
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 10:30)

Ontem a chuva e o nevoeiro voltaram a caracterizar o dia nas vertentes norte da ilha da Madeira.
O Rog já deve ter ultrapassado os 400mm este mês. 

Imagem do Funchal ontem depois do pôr-do-sol.
As montanhas a fazerem um total bloqueio à nebulosidade.






Ainda uma imagem do Pico, ontem ao final do dia.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 10:51)

E voltando à Madeira, hoje o contraste continua.

Nevoeiro e encoberto a norte:

*Porto Moniz*







*Parque Temático*







Limpo a sul
*
Funchal*







*Pico do Areeiro* a fazer a barreira à nebulosidade.







Às 9h, 18,3ºC no Funchal, 13ºC em Santana.


----------



## profgeo (10 Mar 2009 às 14:50)

boa tarde.... pois é enquanto o Norte ainda continua com o nevoeiro, a costa sul da Madeira continua com o ceu quase limpo.... e mais uma vez..... o lido com o "people" na praia

pelas 12h a temperatura rondava os 21graus





(LIDO)





(SAO VICENTE)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mar 2009 às 23:41)

Boa noite! Hoje por cá foi um dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos e com abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 13,5ºC
Tmax - 19,1ºC
Precipitação - 0,6 mm

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 10 de Março de 2009 22:33:11

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,2
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    14,3
Wind chill       15,2
Heat index       15,2
Dew Point        11,1
Rel Humidity     77%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 N
Average Speed    2,5 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,6
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 3,0
Total this year  325,5

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1025,1
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Hazores (11 Mar 2009 às 13:18)

boa tarde

chuva miudinha, nevoeiro, humidade.....

tempo chato sem interesse nenhum, para mim é da pior maneira que o "tempo" pode estar.

até ao momento a EMA de AGH (climaat) tinha um registo acumulado de 2,5 mm até às 12h de hoje


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2009 às 13:58)

O calor chegou também às vertentes sul da Madeira.
Às 12h o Funchal estava com 25ºC.

Nas vertentes norte, o nevoeiro mantém-se nas zonas mais baixas, proporcionando algumas imagens espectaculares! 

*Santana - Madeira*





*Faial - Madeira*


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 15:39)

Hawk disse:


>




Fiquei intrigado com este Iglo e resolvi pesquisar a sua origem a ver se também havia esquimós no Arieiro  Mas parece que não.



> In the Ecological Park of Madeira, more precisely near Areeiro Peak, there is a deep cistern covered by a cement igloo which was constructed by a British family to keep the snow that fell on the mountain and turn it into ice. By that time the ice would come from up there at the back of a strong man walking all the way down to Funchal... Now imagine someone wanting a Madeira Wine on the rocks as it is fashion now!
> 
> http://www.madeirahelp.com/madeira_history


----------



## Hawk (11 Mar 2009 às 17:17)

Vince disse:


> Fiquei intrigado com este Iglo e resolvi pesquisar a sua origem a ver se também havia esquimós no Arieiro  Mas parece que não.



Chamamos o Poço da Neve. É um marco já que além utilidade que teve em tempos e que referiste, serve hoje em dia como referência para os "levadeiros" já que algumas levadas se iniciam ou passam pelo Poço da Neve.


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2009 às 17:41)

segundo a estação do pico-nare há neve na caratera do pico ( como eu gostava de subir o pico outra vez é que já subi uma vez e foi) mas nao há dados de temperatura


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2009 às 17:48)

stormy disse:


> segundo a estação do pico-nare há neve na caratera do pico ( como eu gostava de subir o pico outra vez é que já subi uma vez e foi) mas nao há dados de temperatura



Há dados de temperatura, pressão, velocidade do vento e humidade! 

Dados dos últimos dias:





Ontem de manhã postei uma fotografia de uma das webcams dos Açores, em que é bem visível a neve no Pico


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2009 às 19:52)

AnDré disse:


> Há dados de temperatura, pressão, velocidade do vento e humidade!
> 
> Dados dos últimos dias:
> 
> ...



nem reparei tanto calor lá em cimachegou a 10Cº e eu quando subi era agosto e a minima dessa noite foi 3Cº


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mar 2009 às 19:55)

Boa noite! Hoje por cá foi um dia de primavera com céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 14,3ºC
Tmax - 22,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 11 de Março de 2009 18:51:25

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,2
Trend (per hour) -1,4
Average today    16,7
Wind chill       17,2
Heat index       17,2
Dew Point        13,1
Rel Humidity     77%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 NE
Average Speed    2,5 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,6
Total this month 3,0
Total this year  325,5

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1019,8
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Hazores (11 Mar 2009 às 19:59)

boas noites

o IM colocou em alerta amarelo todo o arquipélago dos açores devido à percipitação que por vezes poderá ser forte, não será um bocado exagerado?

bem estarei cá para ver.

o grupo ocidental também têm alerta devido à ondulação mas este é comprensivel.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mar 2009 às 12:10)

bom dia 

tal como tinha previsto foi uma noite de chuva perfeitamente normal para a época. percipitação acumulada 5 mm. 

por agora o céu continua nublado  é provável que ainda chova um ou outro aguaceiro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu encoberto, chuva fraca e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

Boa noite! 
Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto com chuva fraca e nevoeiro.

Tmin - 16ºC
Tmax - 17,5ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 12 de Março de 2009 21:32:53

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,0
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    16,3
Wind chill       16,0
Heat index       16,0
Dew Point        14,5
Rel Humidity     91%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      6,9
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 9,9
Total this year  332,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1023,5
Trend (per hour) +0,6


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2009 às 13:42)

boa tarde

céu cinzento mas sem chuva, em angra do heroismo céu pouco nublado.

ontem à noite estava um luar muito bom, mas com nuvens altas, penso serem estratos, mas....

vou colocar aqui umas fotos de ontem à noite









PS: desculpem o tamanho das imagens mas eu não encontrei onde se as coloca mais pequenas. é o que faz não perceber nada de informática...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2009 às 21:26)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto durante a noite.

Tmin - 12,8ºC
Tmax - 22,6ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 13 de Março de 2009 20:22:38

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,2
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    17,0
Wind chill       17,2
Heat index       17,2
Dew Point        15,0
Rel Humidity     87%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,6
Total yesterday  6,9
Total this month 10,5
Total this year  333,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1027,3
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2009 às 11:45)

Chuva forte na última hora no grupo Ocidental dos Açores.
O Alerta amarelo lançado pelo IM para o grupo ocidental justificou-se.


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2009 às 00:24)

Funchal ontem atingiu 28ºc.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 00:46)

belem disse:


> Funchal ontem atingiu 28ºc.



Segundo as synops a máxima foi mesmo de *28,3ºC*. 

Gráfico horário do IM:


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 10:47)

segundo a webcam da estaçao do pico-nare nevoeiro e pouca ou nenhuma neve no pico a 2225mts
os dados da temperatura estao desactualizados mas as temperaturas na primeira semana de março variaram ente -1 e 10Cº


----------



## Hazores (16 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

stormy disse:


> segundo a webcam da estaçao do pico-nare nevoeiro e pouca ou nenhuma neve no pico a 2225mts
> os dados da temperatura estao desactualizados mas as temperaturas na primeira semana de março variaram ente -1 e 10Cº



bom dia

será que podias colocar o link de onde retiras-te a imagem da webcam do Nare do pico

obrigado


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 14:41)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> será que podias colocar o link de onde retiras-te a imagem da webcam do Nare do pico
> 
> obrigado



basta goglares pico-nare e o primeiro link.


----------



## Hazores (16 Mar 2009 às 20:46)

stormy disse:


> basta goglares pico-nare e o primeiro link.



obrigado

eu tinha exprimentado mas tinha escrito estação pico nare mas não aparecia imagens.

eu sabia que existia esta estação mas pensava que os dados não eram publicados e não sabia da imagem.


----------



## Rog (16 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 15,5ºC
57%HR
1013hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

Olá. Depois de alguns dias de ausencia estou de volta. Hoje foi um dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e algumas neblinas.

Tmin - 15,7ºC
Tmax - 22,3ºC

Dados actuais - 

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 17 de Março de 2009 22:52:58

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,8
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    16,0
Wind chill       15,8
Heat index       15,8
Dew Point        11,1
Rel Humidity     74%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 N
Average Speed    1,1 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 10,5
Total this year  333,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1015,5
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Hazores (18 Mar 2009 às 15:54)

boa trde

aqui pela ilha terceira a temperatura já desceu a pico (dos 17º para os 13º) no espaço de 3h, desda as 12h até ao momento já choveu cerca de 7mm.

por agora é o vento que se faz sentir forte e chuva.

o grupo central está em alerta amarelo evido à velocidade do vento

pelos vistos o inverno quer despedir-se em grande e com


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2009 às 23:29)

Boa noite! Hoje por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado com chuva. Agora para o fim da tarde e inicio da noite o vento intensificou-se e a temperatura começou a descer.

Tmin - 13,8ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 18 de Março de 2009 22:20:00

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,9
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    14,6
Wind chill       13,9
Heat index       13,9
Dew Point        11,0
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     18,4 E
Average Speed    17,9 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,9
Total today      1,5
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 12,0
Total this year  334,5

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1014,6
Trend (per hour) +1,3


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2009 às 00:49)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um dia algo fresco com céu nublado com abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 12,9ºC
Tmax - 18,9ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 19 de Março de 2009 23:49:21

Temperature (°C):
Current          12,9
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    13,1
Wind chill       12,9
Heat index       12,9
Dew Point        6,6
Rel Humidity     66%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 WNW
Average Speed    3,5 WNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  1,8
Total this month 12,6
Total this year  335,1

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1030,4
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mar 2009 às 00:15)

Boa noite! Hoje foi um dia de céu nublado com abertas

Tmin - 10,2ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Dados Actuais
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 20 de Março de 2009 23:07:26

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,8
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    0,0
Wind chill       13,8
Heat index       13,8
Dew Point        7,2
Rel Humidity     65%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  1,0
Total this month 13,3
Total this year  335,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1038,0
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

Boa tarde, hoje o dia foi de boas abertas, e uma tarde bem agradavel aqui na Lagoa, um pouco mais ventosa em Ponta Delgada.

Neste momento estou com 17,4ºC e 52% Hr


----------



## Rog (21 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 11,1ºC e actual mínima
Céu nublado
Máxima 13ºC
Humidade de 98% a 100%
1023hpa
13,2mm
(624mm desde Janeiro)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2009 às 16:22)

Boa tarde! 

Por aqui, uma tarde de muitas nuvens e algo fresca. Começou fraca a primavera por cá.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Boa noite. Dia agradavel com boas abertas e tarde quente.

Tmin - 11,7ºC
Tmax - 22.1ºC

Actual - 14,7ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Mar 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia,
Por aqui sigo com 11,3ºC
98%HR
UV 1
Precipitação acumulada ate ao momento 12mm
Média de vento 5km/h


----------



## Rog (25 Mar 2009 às 10:38)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 14,5ºC
72%HR
UV2
1019hPa


----------



## Rog (25 Mar 2009 às 21:24)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado e alguns relâmpagos ao longe
10,1ºC
87%HR
1014hpa
1,0mm (262mm ate ao momento neste mês)
UV máximo 7







imagem satélite das 18h


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 16:13)

A animação começou na Madeira.

Imagem de satélite das 15h.








Descargas eléctricas






Algumas imagens das webcams

São Vicente





Porto Moniz





Encomeada


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

Mais animação na Madeira, que fosse à seca que se vive no Continente.

Descargas eléctricas






Santana 






Porto Santo






Ainda o aglomerado de células entre a Madeira e as Canárias que estão a provocar aquela exorbitância de descargas eléctricas.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 18:37)

o pico nao tem um unico milimetro de neve e tem estado calor isto na estaçao do pico-nare a 2225mts....


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2009 às 16:39)

Voltará a neve hoje à Madeira ?

Webcam Pico do Arieiro

Webcam Encumeada


----------



## Rog (31 Mar 2009 às 21:26)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos 0,5mm ao total desde as 0h.
O índice UV não passou de 2.
Sigo com 10,8ºC
96%HR
Mínima de 8ºC
Máxima de 13,5ºC


----------

